Ask HN: Best books about doing business in India or Indian market? - matco11
======
kobiguru
In my opinion, There aren't a lot of good books which appeal to the Indian
market. That being said the Indian IT business environment is heavily
influenced by the Vally Companies operate, therefore, you can use them as a
starting point and read them.

IIM bangalores' Edx courses are a good guide as well. It would help understand
out IP related stuff as it is different from that of the US and also
accounting which is a bit different from what is practised in the US.

Since you asked for books, here are a few I think would be good ones that
would get you going:

1\. Fortune at the bottom of the pyramid 2\. Made in India by Kishor Biyani
3\. High-Performance Entrepreneur by Subroto Bagchi

I have no idea what goes on in Pakistan as far as software business is
concerned.

------
komat
Also books about business in Pakistan please

